# Must Haves/Must Leaves in a Day Pack for Antelope?



## Johnnydeerhunt (Apr 27, 2005)

I thoroughly enjoyed reading this thread, and the others that were linked within it:

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/2019-wyoming-antelope-rifle-hunt.664359/

Rather than hijacking that thread, I wanted to start a new one. My sense is that most people day hunt from hotels or camps, as spike camping for pronghorn doesn't really seem like a thing. The question that I have for those of you who have done out of state antelope hunts is what equipment is absolutely necessary, and what should be left at home or in the truck? What is in your backpack when you start walking away from your vehicle? Is there a gear list?


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Below is what I always leave camp or truck with every day that I am hunting.

-Binos on your chest
-pack capable of hauling meat
-tripod and spotting scope 
-2L water (I also carry a steripen)
-puffy jacket (if needed)
-rain gear (weather dependent)
-light snacks/lunch to last until dark
-kill kit (knife, small speed sharpener, paracord, and 3) 20”X30” game bags will suffice for antelope)




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## spikehornkid (Dec 26, 2005)

Also first aid supplies including tweezers, hand full of cactus really sucks without them


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Range finder, gps and I take 2 large garbage bags. They will work for meat bags and rain gear. 

Compass and a map of the area. 

Flashlight of some sort and back up batteries for all devices. Try to get a rangefinder, flashlight and gps that take the same batteries.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

anagranite said:


> Range finder, gps and I take 2 large garbage bags. They will work for meat bags and rain gear
> 
> I had heard something once that some garbage bags get sprayed with anti bacterial substances that may tarnish meat. Any truth there?


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I can't tell you on pronghorn anything but if I was going across country hunting, I'd spring 20 bucks for some antimicrobial game bags at cabelas and find some way to get them in my pack with my knife.

But I also waterproof my pack with trashbags.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

"I had heard something once that some garbage bags get sprayed with anti bacterial substances that may tarnish meat. Any truth there?"

I have no clue but now you have me thinking. I haven't had to use any for more than a short walk back to the truck or camp, I wouldn't recommend leaving meat in them for more than a couple hours.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

shaffe48b said:


> I can't tell you on pronghorn anything but if I was going across country hunting, I'd spring 20 bucks for some antimicrobial game bags at cabelas and find some way to get them in my pack with my knife.
> 
> But I also waterproof my pack with trashbags.


I use the trash bags for mule deer, I try to save any weight that I can. Normally I'll keep taking things out each day that I find unnecessary. 

The antelope I've killed have been fairly easy to drag out whole. Although I heard that they taste way better if you skin them and get them cool immediately after killing them.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes and they have PVC/BPA that you don’t want directly contacting meat. I use the cheap Allen game bags, buy them on Amazon . 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## SteelSearchin (Apr 8, 2004)

Don’t over think it. Skin ‘em and ice ‘em ASAP and you’ll be fine. A good cooler w/ ice waiting in the truck is a good idea. Skinning them 3-4 days after killing them is a bad idea.

Needs: decent pack, water, license/kill tag/e-tape, knife, nitrile/latex gloves, blaze orange (if needed), weapon/projectiles, binocs/harness, GPS/phone w/ OnX, small headlight, game bags, snacks, extra water.

Optional/Recommended: range finder, lightweight leather gloves, roofers’ knee pads (or fancy sitka pants w/ the drop-in pads), shooting sticks/bipod if not comfortable shooting off pack.

Distances on the prairie can be tough for some to judge, so a range finder or range finding binos can be handy. 

Also, if you keep the nutz in a ziplock for proof of sex, remember to throw them away or freeze them when you get home. If you leave them in your pack, in a hot garage, for two or three weeks after you get back, they can get a little ripe and may jeopardize your current relationships.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

All depends if you are glassing from the truck or putting miles on foot looking for goats. On our first trip to Wyoming I carried a spotting scope and tri pod in my pack the first couple days and that was a mistake due to the extra weight. It now stays in the truck with a window mount attached to it. Binos, rangefinder, gps/phone, water and snacks and a knife is all you need. We always just use old pillow cases for game bags for the deboned meat if we process in the field. If we bring them out whole, they get skinned and cooled and put in the coolers asap back in camp. Basically my pack in pretty empty to start the day, so I then can put extra clothes layers into it later in the day as it gets warmer out on the prairie. PS Sunglasses


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

I am an over packer for sure. Here's what I would always have with me.
1. I have one of my old cell phones loaded with offline maps door both Google maps and onx.
2. Knife and sharpener.
3. Game bags. The Alaskan game bags are around $15 on Amazon.
4. High quality binoculars with harness and range finder.
5. Water
6. Primos tall trigger sticks. Can't always prone out over sage 
7. Tarp. The free one from the harbor freight coupon is perfect.
8. A pen to sign your license after the kill.
9. Extra bullets
10. Headlamp

There's a lot of extras I could pack in, but all that stuff is lightweight and could for in just about any Fanny pack. If my plan was to hike in miles, I would have a lightweight frame pack for bringing back meat. If I was primarily vehicle hunting, a backpack would more than suffice.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)

Feel free to ask more questions, happy that you liked my thread. We day hunted from a campground. It works pretty well. Opening morning was busy with people, next day not so much.

What we had:

A good pack- I had a good one, my wife did not. Make sure it fits snug and doesnt swing around too much. If it does hauling meat out sucks.

Binos in a bino harness- Liked this set up because they were always accessible. We used 10x binos but did feel a spotting scope would have came in handy which we did not have. This year we might bring one we might not. If you are trying for a "trophy" antelope you will want one. We were just happy to shoot what we could.

Water- both had 3l hydration packs. We didnt have to worry about them freezing, but if we did we would have switched it out for nalgene/plastic bottles to put in our packs and brought out a lifestraw for just in case.

Snacks- Sandwhiches and granola bars did the trick. Packed a little more than you think you want...again for just in case.

Game bags- get a few, and get them skinned as fast as possible. We used a trash bag the second day too, seeings how we didnt plan on shooting 2 back to back.

Knives- we each had one with replaceable blades just to keep it easy.

Gps/phone- We had on x on ours phones but a GPS for back up. Though we didnt technically need the GPS it was nice to have as a back up.

Head lamps- We used them one morning and not the next. Kind of depended on how bright the moon is.

Shooting sticks/bipods/tripods- We will be bringing one along this year, we used our packs last year and it worked but think the bipod/tripod would work better.

Range finder
Extra socks
Zip ties/ tap- To tape or zip tie your tag to the animal (didnt have used string from my pack)
Pen to sign your license
TP
Trash bag
hand sanitizer.

Small first aid kit- Wifes idea and it came in handy, I slipped and cut the top of my finger pretty well while gutting one. Get one that has gloves, bandages, and tape in it.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

If you do go with a bipod and tripod I'm sure a lot of antelope hunters get away with the big heavy versions. But if you are looking for a light packable option I definitely recommend the snipod system from kramer design in montana. It's both quick detach off a common sling swivel and it's the lightest most packable sitting height bipod I have found in lots and lots of searching. The third leg tripod adapter can be added for your bino or compact spotter for less than a 50 percent addition in bulk and weight. All together would fit in a Fannie pack or cargo pocket.

The bipod can also be used in prone. There are better dedicated bipods out there for prone. But the snipod can be used for both sitting and prone and, unlike others, can easily convert from one to the other and fits in a pocket. All and all, the snipod works prone or sitting or as a tripod, and the whole system costs less than most of the super bipods now on the market.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

I always like carrying a lightweight butt pad of some sort. Nice for glassing or a mid-day siesta.


----------

